# Automatische Generierung einer Ordnerstruktur beim Anlegen eines Ordners



## Antispy (24. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte gerne folgendes erreichen, bin mir aber leider nicht genau sicher, ob dieses technisch überhaupt umzusetzen ist.

Ich nutze Windows 7
Und zwar habe ich einen Ordner auf meiner HDD, welcher "Projekte" heißt.
In diesem Ordner wird für jedes meiner Projekte ein Unterordner angelegt, welcher zum Beispiel "Kundenname_Datum" heißt. Dieses kann unter Umständen aber etwas variabel sein.

In jedem dieser Ordner habe ich weitere Unterordner (die Striche vor den Namen zeigen die Hierarchie an). Hier ist ein Beispiel:

Projekte
 - Kunde1_24-04-2014
 -- Planung
 --- Kundendokumente
 --- PDF Dateien
 -- Version 1
 -- Version 2
 -- Dokumentation

Diese Unterordner sind fast immer die gleichen.

Ich möchte nun folgendes erreichen:
Sobald ich einen "neuen" Ordner im Ordner "Projekte" über den Windows Explorer (kein Script) anlege, so soll dieser automatisch mit den oben genannten Unterordner befüllt werden.
Man könnte dieses vermutlich einfach über eine Batch-Datei abwickeln, aber das würde bedeutet, dass die Batch-Datei automatisch ausgeführt werden müssten, wenn ausschließlich in dem Ordner "Projekte" ein neuer Ordner angelegt wird. 

Alternativ könnte ich eine Ordner-Vorlage erstellen und diese immer umbenennen, aber dieses wäre für den Arbeitsprozess nicht so schön und fehleranfällig, wenn das mal vergessen wird.

Ich würde mich über Ideen und Vorschläge freuen!

Lieben Gruß,
Antispy


----------

